# Deutsche Forum Mitglieder, zeigt uns eure Karren!



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Deutsch sprachige Mitglieder zeigt uns eure Karren!

Hier koennt ihr eure Karren vorstellen. Auch wenn ihr keinen GTR oder Skyline besitzt,Bilder von euren anderen heissen Sportswagen sind sehr willkommen . . .:clap:

Und wenn Ihr Lust habt dann schreibt auch ne kurze Story zu eurem Gefeahrt!

Dieser Link geht zum photo upload:
ImageShack® - Image Hosting



for english and french members:
This thread is ment for german GTR and Skyline owners to present their cars and discussing in german.

Ici les membres allemands presentent leur GTRs ou Skylines, discussion en allemand.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok,wenn du es so willst,dann kriegst du es so:

Auto Nummer 1,Evo 6 TME mit genug Leistung und wenig Gewicht,habe es seit 5 Jahren und werde es wohl nie mehr abgeben.



















Nummer 2,Evo 9 Wagon,der erste in ganz Europa,Leistung nicht zuviel,jedoch genug um den Kleinen Kurs in Hockenheim schneller zu umrunden als mit nem Pagani Zonda,habe ich seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr...und gebe es nicht mehr her.....viele kleine Dinge gemacht um das Fahrverhalten zu optimieren....



















Und nun eben noch die Kiste die mich zu diesem Forum führte,bzw der ersatz für den ersten GTR den ich 2006 gekauft hatte. Wahrscheinlich Deutschlands einziger R34 GTR V-specII,gut Leistung,viel Fahrspaß,aber gerade zu verkaufen bzw so gut wie verkauft.....



















Diesen/nächsten Monat gibts nen Evo X und nächstes Jahr den GTR dazu.....

MFG Alex


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Jetzt hab ich gar keine Lust mehr Fotos von meinem Spar-R33 GTR zu zeigen 

Marc


----------



## Dins (Aug 13, 2007)

Und ich erst. Stehe noch ganz am Anfang der Autoleiter.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Stachi said:


> Jetzt hab ich gar keine Lust mehr Fotos von meinem Spar-R33 GTR zu zeigen
> 
> Marc


Ach nun seit doch nicht so aufgebracht, ist nicht ein Kontest hier.
Her mit den Fotos . . . 


Geile Fotos Andreas, btw.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Stachi said:


> Jetzt hab ich gar keine Lust mehr Fotos von meinem Spar-R33 GTR zu zeigen
> 
> Marc


Zeig her dein Schmuckstück!
Es gibt keinen Spar R33 ausser ohne Motor 

@alex: Wann kommt der Bericht in Dmotor? Habe deine Erfolge nur in Bild und Text in der sport auto verfogen können.:thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Los,Jungs,Bilder raus,wir wollen schließlich wissen mit wem wir es zu tun haben:wavey:

PS: Es gibt keine Spar GTR (außer das man sich spart das Geld wo anders zu investieren)


----------



## Wellenbrecher (Jul 25, 2007)

hiho, hier mal mein GTT...










zudem habe ich noch einen R33, welcher sich aber noch im Umbau / Aufbau befindet... Bilder folgen!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Geiler GTT, hast du da nen East-Bear R34 GTR front bumper?


----------



## Wellenbrecher (Jul 25, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> Geiler GTT, hast du da nen East-Bear R34 GTR front bumper?


jop ist das East Bear Kit. Seitenschweller und Heckschürze folgen


----------



## Dins (Aug 13, 2007)

Na gut, dann mach ich mal weiter und zieh die ganze Geschichte in den Dreck:










E36 325i, komplett standard.

Musste jetzt leider alle meine Autopläne verwerfen, da nochmal 4 Jahre Uni anstehen und die zuerst finanziert werden müssen.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Na dann will ich auch mal mein Auto reinstellen. Zurzeit fahre ich folgendes Gerät...

Marke: BMW
Typ: Z3 M Coupé
Jahrgang: 1999
Farbe: original schwarz -> nun alpine weiss
Leistung: 321PS
Antrieb: RWD
Modifikationen:

> AC Schnitzer Federbein (vorne&hinten)
> AC Schnitzer Comfort Sport Federn (vorne&hinten)
> Eisenmann Endschalldämpfer
> 10mm Distanzscheiben (hinten)
> Wiechers Domstrebe (vorne)
> Tarox Scheiben gelocht&geschlitzt (vorne&hinten)
> Stahlflex Bremsleitungen (vorne&hinten)
> Ferodo 2500 Bremsbeläge (vorne&hinten)
> AP Racing Bremsöl
> AC Schnitzer Dachsoiler
> Carbon BMW Embleme

und nun zu den Pics:






































und nun zu meiner FZ History....

1. Hyundai Coupé 2.0 FX (2002)

2. Mitsubishi Lancer Evo VIII Sport










3. Mitsubishi Colt 1.3 (Alltagsauto)

4. Nissan Skyline R33 GTR










5. BMW Z3 M Coupé (Heute)

6. Nissan Skyline R34 GTR Vspec-II Nür (in kürze geprüft)


gruss Andres


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Joker has du den Z3 schon verkauft? Sieht toll aus, sehr gepflegt. Mein Kumpel hatte einen in bieder dunkel Blau. Ein viel zu oft vergessenes Eisen von BMW.:smokin:

LOL @ Dins

Besser 325i als Student fahren als Toyota Starlet 1.0:chuckle: (das einzige was der Starlet mehr kann , ist dass auch noch 356Jahren leauft:chuckle


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Joker has du den Z3 schon verkauft? Sieht toll aus, sehr gepflegt. Mein Kumpel hatte einen in bieder dunkel Blau. Ein viel zu oft vergessenes Eisen von BMW.:smokin:
> 
> LOL @ Dins
> 
> Besser 325i als Student fahren als Toyota Starlet 1.0:chuckle: (das einzige was der Starlet mehr kann , ist dass auch noch 356Jahren leauft:chuckle


Hey gtrlux

Nene den BMW behalt ich erstmals. Ich benötige ihn als Track- und Alltagswagen.

der Nür kommt einfach zusätzlich als Spassauto ;-)

gruss


----------



## Speed Industrie (Jan 10, 2008)

Leider noch kein GTR im Lineup.
Kommt aber hoffentlich noch.

Aktuell ein Ae86:




































Ein Subaru Impreza als neues Demo Auto.
Und im Alltag einen Saab Aero.

Davor hatte ich schon 3 weitere Ae86, einen Impreza und einen Peugot 205 GTi zum Start.

@Joker
Cooler Blog, habe mal rein geschaut.

Gruss


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Geiler Levin da, gibts nicht mehr viele als orginal europa version.:bowdown1:


----------



## Speed Industrie (Jan 10, 2008)

Danke für das Kompliment.

Macht riesig Spass das Ding. Das Handling ist einfach unvergleichlich.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Alex, every time I see pics of your TME I'm lost for words, it's just STAGGERING!!

Excuse my Deutsch! :chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Hugo said:


> Alex, every time I see pics of your TME I'm lost for words, it's just STAGGERING!!
> 
> Excuse my Deutsch! :chuckle:


Hopefully the car will be finished very soon,some small things to do and then hopefully next year,i will drive it more often again...........


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Hier mal mein "Spar"-GTR, es sind noch einige Sachen zu machen, bis er mir 100% gefällt. Vorallem bin ich mit dem GFK-Zeug unzufrieden, Originalteile (bis auf die vordere Stoßstange  ) sind schon vorhanden. Sonst hat mir die Ausstattung aber sehr gut gepasst, deshalb hab ich ihn letztendlich gekauft.

Untendrunter ein Bild von meinem vorigen "Karren", smart ForFour Brabus. Da denke ich sofort an: Mein erstes und letztes KW-Fahrwerk, was für ein Schrott...


----------



## Chris_W (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey,
bin seid langem leser des Forums aber habe, da keinen Grund dafuer, noch nie was geschrieben...
Schoen zu sehen das es in Deutschland so viele schoene Skylines und andere JDMs (gratuliere zudem EVO Wagon) gibt. 

Ich war vor kurzem in Japan und habe in Osaka bei Global-Auto einen R34 GTR V-Spec II gefahren und mich auf anhieb in das Auto verliebt. War schon immer ein grosser Fan der Skylines aber das erlebnis einen zu fahren ist ... naja, ihr wisst schon 

Bin nun langsam auf der Suche nach einem V-Spec II NUR den ich dann importieren werde... Allerdings werde ich ein ungarisches Kennzeichen haben da ich in Ungarn lebe und es hier einfacher ist alles zu erledigen 

Werde ab jetzt oefter hier reinschaun und natuerlich Bilder reinstellen sobald das Auto gekauft/angekommen ist!!!!

MfG, Chris


----------



## D3xt3r (Sep 13, 2006)

So dann schau ich auch mal rein.

Meine Autos wechseln recht häufig da mich irgendwie nix länger als ein Jahr halten kann. Aber hier mal mein aktuelles Gefährt. Ein Mazda RX7 komplett restauriert, umgebaut und mit einem Corvette 6L V8 bestückt.



















MKIV Supra hab ich aktuell auch noch eine.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Schick schick, hast du eine page mit noch mehr Bildern? Der RX7 sieht super aus.


----------



## D3xt3r (Sep 13, 2006)

Ja sicher schau einfach bei autoscout24 rein und such nach RX7 da ist er aktuell drin mit mehr Bildern.

Hier noch ein kleines Firmenfoto mit den restlichen Autos.


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

Meinen R34 dürften eig. die meisten hier schon kennen.


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

So, mal zwei Schnappschüsse von meinem Fahrrad anbei, stecke grad mal wieder im Umbau...hoffentlich kommt dann nicht mehr viel (ausser Felgen, Fahrwerk, Bremsen und so "Kleinkram")


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Das zeigt mal wieder, es gibt "Rot" und "Rot". Das Rot auf dem R34 gefällt mir unheimlich! Ausserdem gut passendes Nummernschild 

Marc


----------



## Blackburn (Feb 4, 2007)

@andy 
wen musstest du töten um dieses nummernschild zu bekommen? *g*


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

Blackburn said:


> @andy
> wen musstest du töten um dieses nummernschild zu bekommen? *g*


Papiere abgeben, Sachbearbeiterin is zum Chef, kommt wieder und meint "so Sie bekommen kein kleines Schild mehr aber dafür können Sie ein 320er mit einem Buchstabe und zwei Zahlen haben"...das wars...hatte kein Wort gesagt bis da hin :smokin:


----------



## mike23sports (Sep 29, 2003)

So, dann möchte ich hier im deutschen Teil auch mal Hallo sagen  Bin eigentlich schon seit 2003 dabei, und jetzt sehr positiv überrascht das es einen deutschsprachigen Forumsteil gibt. Find ich richtig super. Zu mir selbst: wohne in Nordbayern/Oberfranken. Fahre keinen GTR sondern Z, sh. Bild:










Ist vollkommen serienmässig, und wird auch größtenteils so bleiben. Das Auto sehe ich schon eher als Klassiker.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey mike, willkommen zurueck . . . .lol 2003 ist schon lange her.
Sieht sehr clean aus , bin einer grosser Fan der Z32, in Japan kosten die Dinger drei mal gar nichts . . . wollte mir einen Cabriolet Z32 kaufen, leider gibts da keine Twin Turbo versionen davon..

Noch keinen GTR in Aussicht?

Gruesse

Chris


----------



## TBM (Apr 16, 2008)

Hallo an alle..

hatte die letzten Jahre viel Spaß mit dem Subaru...

Modis sind unteranderem KW3,Stabis,ALK,Header,3"-Anlage,Ladermodi,Ecutek,Brakeupgrade,Prodrive-Sparcos...usw

Im April gibts einen GTR in DMG 



Gruß Thomas


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

hey thomas dan haben wir uns bestimmt beim drifttraingin am boxberg gesehn oda? ^^ warst du ncih tin der gruppe mit dem blauen sky?


----------



## mike23sports (Sep 29, 2003)

@gtrlux: ja, war auch schon immer ein riesen Fan des Z32. Musste mir aber mit 20 Jahren aus finanziellen Gründen erstmal den kleinen Bruder, den 100nx kaufen. Hab damit 11 Jahre verbracht. Sh.










Hatte die letzte Zeit auch dazu noch einen klassischen RX-7, sh.










Coupe's mit Fließheck lagen bei mir schon immer hoch im Kurs. Ich hatte mich zwar immer für die Skyline R32 - R34 interessiert, aber wirklich gekauft hätte ich mir nie einen. Beim R35 sieht das anders aus. Aber der ist für mich für die nächsten 10 Jahre wohl unbezahlbar.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Lux, was fährst du eigentlich?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

BenGTR said:


> Lux, was fährst du eigentlich?


Im Moment nen alten Dreck: Honda SMX, kannst selber bei wiki nach kucken was das fuern'Elend ist.. (aber praktisch ist er schon)

Werd jetzt nicht verraten was ich arbeite, aber ich krieg schon genug fettes Zeug zum fahren ueber die Woche, wird schon fast langweilig . .lol

By the way @ mike23 
Dein 100NX sieht toll aus, geile Karre, war mein letztes Auto in Luxemburg, ehe ich nach Japan ausgewandert bin. Der 100NX is so alt wie der Urwald aber handling meassig kann er noch heute mit vielen Forder Rad angetriebenen sport Autos mit halten.:thumbsup:
In Japan heisst er ja NX-Coupe und gabs auch mit nem 1800cc mit 140PS. Wuerd mich schon reizen so einen noch mal zu besitzen, aber dann mit dem SR20VE Motor und 200PS.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

Ich hab heute schon im Bereich Members Gallery gepostet.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/103864-my-r33-gt-r-project-warning-many-pictures.html

Hier mal ein paar kleine Bilder. Den Rest des Umbaus könnt ihr euch da ansehen


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/103820-new-wheels-opinions.html

Meine Zweitfelgen.. Einfach mal Kommentar abgeben 

Marc (der andere Marc..)


----------



## Mic1000 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hier auch nochmal ein Bild von meinem GT-R.opcorn:


----------

